# Bell Transfer-9 Fit questions



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

Like a lot of you guys, I can't try on full face helmets where I live. Nobody stocks em. I wear a size Large Bell Stoker and the fit is great. I've now ordered two Transfer-9's and am having some issues...

Large Transfer 9
Wayyyy too tight. Comes standard with 35mm cheek pads, can barely fit into it.

Extra-Large Transfer-9
Comes with 40mm cheekpads. Wayyyyy too tight around the face but good on the noggin.

I called Bell and they said the cheek pads are not offered in different thicknesses, but are built for the different shell sizes. So the 35mm pads only fit the Large shell, and the 40mm pads only fit the XL shell. There is no swapping of cheek pads, so they say. And I tried, alas, the snap points are at different spacing, so like I can't take my 35mm (L) pads and put them into the XL shell. :madman:


Any thoughts? I am about to order an XXL version which just seems plain crazy but I don't know how people are fitting in these smurf lids.



Note: Bell helmets have saved my bacon more than once and I'd like to stick with them but am not opposed to other brands. If I can stay <$200, I'm happy.


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

Alright no answers here but I did figure some stuff out. Figured I'd update in case anyone happens on this later.

So the Transfer 9 comes in six sizes (XS, S, M, L, XL, XXL).

There are 3 shell sizes (XS/S, M/L, XL/XXL).

The smaller of the sizes for a given shell comes with 40mm cheek pads, the larger size with 35mm cheek pads.

Pads are interchangeable within the same shell size (ie XL and XXL pads fit in the same shell, but NOT in the M/L shell).

So in my case, I ended up getting an XXL padset (35mm) for my XL helmet, effectively changing the "size" of my lid. All worked well, ive never worn a XXL in anything before, but here it is.


----------



## jm2e (Mar 26, 2012)

Just now reading this as I make the plunge to get helmets for mr & mrs jm2e. Thanks for your update. It's been very helpful.


----------



## jbourne84 (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking into a bell transfer 9 as well and this is really great to know, thanks for the follow up post!


----------

